# A nail gun at perpendicular on narrow corner



## deskman (Jan 26, 2019)

The mini nails are buried on the thin bar. The nails seem not angled. Is there a nail gun that make the perpendicular nail on very tight space?

[Update]
I drew the picture with accurate dimensions except the holes are actually very smaller. I am analyzing an old desk. I recently start learn woodworking for copy the desk.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

maybe I am not reading your question correctly:

are you talking about the nails in the yellow circles ?









if so, yes, there are many small pneumatic nailers and staplers
that will do that task for you.

.

.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

What wrong with the nails being angled. I somethings angle nails on purpose in opposite directions. It make it harder to pull "things" apart.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Always the contrarian I am, but if the pic represents the reality of the size of the stock, my answer would be that straight in has good hold. IF you used longer nails. The word mini, and hold are generally not used together, unless you are talking about, "until the glue dries."


----------



## squazo (Nov 23, 2013)

are you saying that because of the size of the nail guns you have seen you cant drive a nail straight and also in the middle of the board? if so you may have to glue only. However there is nothing wrong with a little angle to your nail.


----------



## Nick424 (Aug 24, 2016)

I believe he wants to know if there is a gun that can get close enough to the wall to be plum and shoot in the center of a 3/4 " rail.

I do not know.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

As noted above, a slight angle is fine. Assuming that the goal is simply to clamp it in place as glue dries, as long as it is open in the front and back you could simply use clamps, unless the box is too wide to get effective clamping pressure in the center, though it won't take much. Also, you could at least get one side nailed in straight before attaching the other side. One other option may be to use screws. Pre-drill the holes and use a long screwdriver or bit to attach.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

There seems to be an abundance of first time poster questions here lately. This question seems so simplistic (wouldn't one just go to the home center and look at nail guns??. I can't tell if someone is just data mining this site.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

speaking of data mining . . . 
back in the '70s, I bought a book on hand routing dimensional signs. 
nice photos, very informative tutorials on different techniques. 
I learned a lot out of that one book.
skip forward 20 years. I met the author at one of the woodworking shows. 
after talking for a bit, he admitted to me that he is not a woodworker - he is a writer. 
he gathers information from different sources, compiles his notes and photos, 
and publishes a book.
back then, he only had a few books on woodworking. now, when I google
his name, he has all kinds of books on many woodworking projects.
so it would not surprise me at all that some of the first time posters have
alternative motives for their questions. especially when they never report
back and comment on the answers to their post.
but ~ hopefully, other new and inexperienced members will gain 
some informative knowledge and techniques to enhance their own skills.

.


----------



## Mike_D_S (May 3, 2012)

I think some of the confusion for new people is in terminology. The OP probably won't find a "nail gun" at a local store to do this, but they will find a brad nailer that should be fine in this situation. Or they may talk to someone who tells them get a pinner, which when they ask a big box employee for will just get a blank stare probably.

So for the original poster. you are going to struggle to find a nail gun (nails in this sense having round heads) that will fit there without having to angle a fair bit. You should be able to get a finish nailer (finish nails have a small rectangular head) that fits. I'd probably recommend a brad nailer (brads are like finish nails but generally smaller) or you could get a pin nailer (pins are like brads but generally thinner / smaller gauge).

The finish and brad nailers will be at the local big box store, the pinner you'll probably have to order online.

Mike


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Paslode offers an angled gun that's effective.


----------



## deskman (Jan 26, 2019)

> maybe I am not reading your question correctly:
> 
> are you talking about the nails in the yellow circles ?
> 
> ...


Yes, I drew the picture with accurate dimensions except the holes are actually very smaller. I guess space between holes are too long for staples.


----------



## deskman (Jan 26, 2019)

> What wrong with the nails being angled. I somethings angle nails on purpose in opposite directions. It make it harder to pull "things" apart.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


I worry sharp nails penetrate a top. Is the joinery method risky and unusual for fasten a top?


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

It appears the 3/4" strip is there to reinforce a simple but joint. Glue and a few small brads (angled OK) will make for a good (not great) joint. It is not necessary to have the number of nails as shown; only a few will do as long as glue is used.


----------

